# FPractice Cert. Coder needed! Baton Rouge!



## HCC12345 (Oct 12, 2012)

Certified Coder needed for a multi-specialty clinic in Baton Rouge, LA. Mainly Family Practice experience is required. Cardiology, Pediatrics, Allergy a plus. Please email your resume to julie_dale@stanocola.com Need to fill position ASAP! Thank you!


----------



## internalmed12 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Billing job*

Have you found a biller to fill postion?

Debbie Anderson
850 543 8960  20 years experiance


----------

